# اتمنى شرح انواع الكابلات



## amgda (5 مايو 2011)

اتمنى كتاب يشرح انواع الكابلات بالتفصيل او مقال وياريت الشرح بالصور
علشان عايز اشوف الكابلات بالصور


----------

